# Change Climate Control -Remote Start- Default Setting



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

This is a walkthrough on how to change the way the climate control operates during remote start running. I should start by explaining what this does. From the factory when the vehicle runs in remote start operation the climate control sets both zones to 72 degrees... pretty straight forward. What I'm posting will make the climate control operate in whatever settings were active when the vehicle was shut off. For example if you want the climate control to be set to high and on defrost in the morning you would need to set it that way before shutting off the night prior.(*EDIT*: More options were added to the bottom of the original post) I used the last version of VCDS and Hex-Net. I do not have any older VCDS equipment so I cannot say if anything older works or not. If you do not have VCDS the dealership CAN do this quite easily. If you go in requesting this be done to your vehicle and the dealership personnel look like :what: simply tell them to follow the procedure as outlined in Tech Tip 57-17-01TT and that should give them all the info they need to accomplish this with ODIS (factory scan tool). Happy modding.

*OBLIGITORY DISCLAIMER*: I will not be held responsible for any damages to your vehicle or equipment.

Things to watch out for:
At one point I made so many adaptation changes that it locked me out from making any more changes. I ended up waiting overnight and I was able to keep changing stuff.
Make sure your seat heater activation temperature and your seat ventilation activation temperature don't intersect each other. I have no idea what would happen... massive explosion maybe? Who knows.
I have done my best to get this information and ensure that it works but I was unable to test everything. If something is wrong with something I've posted please PM me and I will try to fix it.


































































































EDIT to add more customizable options

Please follow the above picture instructions showing where to access and change adaptation channels and apply them to any other channels you choose to change. Use the spreadsheet below for a break down of channels with what they do, default values, and working range.








Typing "rem" into the search field in the adaptation channel selection window makes life a whole lot easier.
Find the designation of the channel you want to change in the spreadsheet then in VCDS search "rem" and click the channel drop down. Find your channel, make the change and boom, done.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

aledford814 said:


> This is a walkthrough on how to change the way the climate control operates during remote start running. I should start by explaining what this does. From the factory when the vehicle runs in remote start operation the climate control sets both zones to 72 degrees... pretty straight forward. What I'm posting will make the climate control operate in whatever settings were active when the vehicle was shut off. For example if you want the climate control to be set to high and on defrost in the morning you would need to set it that way before shutting off the night prior. I used the last version of VCDS and Hex-Net. I do not have any older VCDS equipment so I cannot say if anything older works or not. If you do not have VCDS the dealership CAN do this quite easily. If you go in requesting this be done to your vehicle and the dealership personnel look like :what: simply tell them to follow the procedure as outlined in Tech Tip 57-17-01TT and that should give them all the info they need to accomplish this with ODIS (factory scan tool). Happy modding.
> 
> 
> Please hold while I get pics that actually work


Awesome write up. Thank you for taking the time to post this!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there a way to "program" what the remote start parameters to be? 
-I'd like it to auto start hotter then 72. 
-I'd also like the windshield defroster to turn on. 
-Heated steering wheel on. 

I'd like this to happen without having to remember to turn up the settings before getting out of the vehicle. 

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I'll do my best to get my hands on another Atlas tomorrow and mess around with it and I'll report back.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey man hope you don't mind I re hosted your pics.... can't use photobucket anymore.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

OEM Dubber said:


> Hey man hope you don't mind I re hosted your pics.... can't use photobucket anymore.


Between you and aledford814 this is awesome info. Thank you for taking the time to share this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

OEM Dubber said:


> Is there a way to "program" what the remote start parameters to be?
> -I'd like it to auto start hotter then 72.
> -I'd also like the windshield defroster to turn on.
> -Heated steering wheel on.
> ...


I reviewed the VCDS screen .... and it looks like the two rows I put an orange line next to, could possibly be the options to make the changes I want. Setting of temperature and defrost. 

aledford814 Can you confirm once you get a free moment? 

See below:


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

OEM Dubber, thank you so much for re hosting the pics. I was unaware of photobucket not working. I AM still a noob... re at least a semi-noob. I'll try to look at those other adaptations when I get a chance.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I have now compiled what I believe to be a complete list of everything that can be customized in regard to remote start operation climate control. I will compile my findings and edit the original post (hopefully) by the end of the day.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Alright, new information added to the original post. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

No option to have the heated steering wheel turn on automatically with the remote start then?


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

There was a channel that was something about hand warming but I'm not sure what it does if anything. Unfortunately my test vehicle did not have a heater steering wheel. I would've expected to see an adaptation channel for the activation temperature but I did not so I'm assuming it is not and option but I could be wrong. Anybody with a heater steering wheel wanna have a look to see if they can figure it out?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good info here


sub'd


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any other useful VAGCOM mods for the Atlas?


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

works really well, kids love a warm car in the morning


----------



## Avwfenn (Dec 7, 2020)

aledford814 said:


> This is a walkthrough on how to change the way the climate control operates during remote start running. I should start by explaining what this does. From the factory when the vehicle runs in remote start operation the climate control sets both zones to 72 degrees... pretty straight forward. What I'm posting will make the climate control operate in whatever settings were active when the vehicle was shut off. For example if you want the climate control to be set to high and on defrost in the morning you would need to set it that way before shutting off the night prior.(*EDIT*: More options were added to the bottom of the original post) I used the last version of VCDS and Hex-Net. I do not have any older VCDS equipment so I cannot say if anything older works or not. If you do not have VCDS the dealership CAN do this quite easily. If you go in requesting this be done to your vehicle and the dealership personnel look like :what: simply tell them to follow the procedure as outlined in Tech Tip 57-17-01TT and that should give them all the info they need to accomplish this with ODIS (factory scan tool). Happy modding.
> 
> *OBLIGITORY DISCLAIMER*: I will not be held responsible for any damages to your vehicle or equipment.
> 
> ...


This is really helpful, thank you aledford814. I’m wondering, is it possible to increase the time that remote start will remain active?

I read and confirmed the factory default limits a vehicle to being remotely started for 10 minutes 2x for a total of 20 minutes. Often times it is 0 F where I live and remote start for 10 minutes is not enough to defrost my windshield and I have to remember to set it again. I will try these other tips regardless, so thank you!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Avwfenn said:


> This is really helpful, thank you aledford814. I’m wondering, is it possible to increase the time that remote start will remain active?
> 
> I read and confirmed the factory default limits a vehicle to being remotely started for 10 minutes 2x for a total of 20 minutes. Often times it is 0 F where I live and remote start for 10 minutes is not enough to defrost my windshield and I have to remember to set it again. I will try these other tips regardless, so thank you!


Per the separate VCDS thread, I think the consensus was that you _cannot _extend the remote start. Or at least, no one figured it out yet....


----------



## Steve12919 (Jan 31, 2021)

What kind of computer do I need to adjust my remote temp settings.and are they expensive ty in advance.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Steve12919 said:


> What kind of computer do I need to adjust my remote temp settings.and are they expensive ty in advance.


Are you asking about the computer hardware requirements to run VCDS? It is listed by Ross-Tech here.
If you have no clue about any of this, then you will need: a laptop running Windows, the VCDS software downloaded for free from Ross-Tech and purchase a dongle from Ross-Tech which plugs into your vehicle's OBD port. Just browse the link above and you'll find everything you need to know regarding making changes to your car.


----------



## AndeDave (Mar 12, 2021)

aledford814 said:


> There was a channel that was something about hand warming but I'm not sure what it does if anything. Unfortunately my test vehicle did not have a heater steering wheel. I would've expected to see an adaptation channel for the activation temperature but I did not so I'm assuming it is not and option but I could be wrong. Anybody with a heater steering wheel wanna have a look to see if they can figure it out?


Hello all,...

I know this post is old,.. Sorry I'm new to the forum and to VW for that matter.

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE 4Motion and we just had the VW extended range remote start kit put in by the dealer. The issue I'm having is getting the climate control to operate while in remote start mode. The dealer tells me that they don't see any error codes or things that are incorrect regarding the install (from what is very simple I understand). Can someone here tell me if its just not possible to have this part work being it's not a factory installed option?! I'm at my wits end with the dealers and I've found on more than several occasions that the outside automotive community is sometimes one step ahead on certain things...
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!

Dave


----------

